# Is there such a site for hotel information....



## Luanne (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out a way to find out what dates/days of the week might have better rates.  

We're thinking of going to Denver, and our travel can be very flexible.  I'd like to find a way to search and find what dates, or days of the week, would have the better rates.  Does anything like that exist?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 22, 2014)

I would simply go to some travel sites and put in a variety of dates and see how they compare.  Airline web sites ask if you're flexible then give you prices a few days before or after your date.  I don't know if any of the hotel sites do that.  Take it for granted that weekends are cheaper.  There may be conventions, local tourist events, etc. that you're not aware of that could also impact hotel costs.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2014)

This might be about as much art as science, but I'd be tempted to try priceline using my possible dates. Just be sure to clear your cookies (browsing history) between bids.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jun 22, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> This might be about as much art as science, but I'd be tempted to try priceline using my possible dates. Just be sure to clear your cookies (browsing history) between bids.
> 
> Jim



See, that's the thing.  I don't even have any possible dates.  I'd be willing to schedule the trip around when I could get the best price on the hotel.  And the way my life is right now I really don't want to be tied into a pre-paid room.  

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Tia (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the best prices can be had for FRI and Sat nights maybe Sunday, think they go up during the work week.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2014)

Tia said:


> I think the best prices can be had for FRI and Sat nights maybe Sunday, think they go up during the work week.



Interesting.  I have checked a couple of hotels in Denver and I'm finding the opposite.  The rooms are less expensive during the week, higher on the weekends.  I was looking in mid-September.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 23, 2014)

*hotels*

Whether it is cheaper on the weekend depends on the hotel.  Some hotels that cater to business guests do run sales for the weekend to get occupancy.  OTOH if it is a resort hotel or a hotel that makes it money from travelers, then it may be just the opposite.  In any case, much of this is meaningless.  I have worked in hotels for about 15 years and frankly I would never pay what the hotel asks.  Most prices can be negotiated if you talk directly to the hotel.  If you don't you can do priceline and with a bit of knowledge get a hotel at a cheaper rate.  If you feel compelled to employ the strategy you are asking about, then go to wotif.com and it will show you the day by day price.  The downside is that wotif may not list all the hotels you are looking for since it is not based in the usa.  However, everything is listed in US dollars, etc.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2014)

Jimster said:


> If you feel compelled to employ the strategy you are asking about, then go to wotif.com and it will show you the day by day price.



I don't feel _compelled_ to use any strategy.   I was just wondering, since we can be so flexible, if there was any way to see which days, or even months, the pricing might be better.  Thanks for that site.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 23, 2014)

When I'm in the preliminary planning stages I look on a couple different sites like the AARP travel link with uses Expedia and my unions discount program.

I play around with different dates and combinations to see what the rates are for my possible travel dates.

I've never seen a site that lays it out the way you are talking about but there is probably some general info out there for every destination.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I've never seen a site that lays it out the way you are talking about but there is probably some general info out there for every destination.



Thanks.  I'm thinking you're right.  I was just wondering if there was.  This is the first time I've tried to plan a trip without having some idea of when we'd be going.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 24, 2014)

http://hackmytrip.com/booking-cheap-hotels/

According to  this writer, Travelocity used to have a calendar, only after you selected a hotel. That tool is no longer on their website.

The closest thing I could do was 
select dates Aug 1 - 29 (4 week period appears to be the max)
select hotel
Then the rate for each day for each of the 4 weeks will be displayed.

At some properties, the rate was identical each day. But others did show different prices.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 24, 2014)

Duh!  Wotif.com


----------



## wackymother (Jun 25, 2014)

Travelocity DID used to have this feature...now not seeing it. 

Marriott.com will show a calendar if you choose "My Dates Are Flexible" when you're starting your search. You tell them your tentative start date and your number of nights, then on the next page it will show you all the properties in the area. When you choose one, the next page will be a calendar with the nightly rates for the whole month, and the lowest rate will be highlighted.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2014)

wackymother said:


> Travelocity DID used to have this feature...now not seeing it.
> 
> Marriott.com will show a calendar if you choose "My Dates Are Flexible" when you're starting your search. You tell them your tentative start date and your number of nights, then on the next page it will show you all the properties in the area. When you choose one, the next page will be a calendar with the nightly rates for the whole month, and the lowest rate will be highlighted.



Thanks!  Great to know about Marriott.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Now I'll check to see if other hotel sites offer this as well.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 25, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Thanks!  Great to know about Marriott.  Exactly what I was looking for.  Now I'll check to see if other hotel sites offer this as well.



The Marriott site is really great. They make it soooo easy to use their properties.

We just booked a stay at a Hilton/Doubletree and the hotel was lovely, but the website was an annoying mess. 

BTW, Marriott means business on that "Best Rate Guarantee" thing. We booked a stay in Toronto and then later I found it on TripAdvisor for less. Marriott met the lower price less 25 percent.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't found that option on any other site besides Marriott (at least of the ones I checked).  But at least it tells me which nights are cheapest at Marriott and then I can check other hotels for those nights to see if I can find a lower rate.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 25, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I haven't found that option on any other site besides Marriott (at least of the ones I checked).  But at least it tells me which nights are cheapest at Marriott and then I can check other hotels for those nights to see if I can find a lower rate.



Good thinking!


----------

